# Sewing Machines



## warac3000 (May 4, 2013)

I am currently trying to learn how to sew and i was wondering what brand is good to buy ,I am trying to get a sewing Machine for no more that 200.I am going to be using the sewing machine to add pockets to t-shirts and eventually start making custom t shirts,so there for i need something that can last.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

Your not going to get a reliable sewing machine for $200. My suggestion is to check out Janome, I've had mine for years with very little problems. Look for a machine that has a drop in bobbin and not a rotary. If possible, select a computerized vs manual machine.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

if you are looking for sewing advice. SewForum.com • Index page is a great place for beginner advice


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I wouldn't even waste time sewing on a $200 machine. There are some good deals on used machines but they will be more than $200 usually. I have a Bernina but the cheapest of that brand is going to be close to $1000.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I went to the shop we bought our PR600 and asked them what machine would they recommend for someone who absolutely HATES sewing machines... they sold us a Janome, don't remember the model, it was $299 IIRC. 

So far, so good, DW hasn't threatened to take a baseball bat to it yet....


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I can say for sure that you probably don't want to buy the machine my ex co-worker (and eventually my employee) bought at what he called a bargain price.

It's a SINGER, quality mate.

After it was clear the machine was not gong to last or do the job, I saw the machine and told my boss at the time what an idiot he was and that he had not bought a quality SINGER machine, but a cheap knock off SIGNER!


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

FYI - singer is no longer in business and off shoot companies purchase the same and slap it on its machines.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

No way! wow - THought they were gonna be one of those brands that would be around from childhood to death


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

In fact, the oldest sewing machine company is New Home, which changed its name several years ago to Janome. I have had 4 or 5 Janome's and only changed to upgrade to the latest features. A friend of mine bought my first computerized New Home machine and it's still going strong.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

this may be a dumb question so forgive me, but can you do tackle twill applique on a sewing machine?


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes you can

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

I can do it on my Janome, I suggest you use a walking foot. It helps feed the fabrics more evenly.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

I use the applique foot with light preasure with a spray adhesive on the applique back with my janome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## galynn (Jun 18, 2013)

If you look at a machine for about $200 you will be getting a very basic machine. I have a brother that I have used for about 8 years and it is a good machine, it has 27 decorative stitches, which include stretch and zigzag which you will need for knit. I paid just at $200 for it. 
I believe you can get a good basic machine for $200 to $300. Be sure it has the stitches you need for what you want to do, that the feed dogs drop. 
I now own a Bernina 440 and love it. I am a quilter and made many, many quilts on my Brother and it is my back up now. 
You might want to get a serger for the knits, or make sure which ever machine you decide on can do an overlock type stitch for those seams, so they will not curl. Also you may want to get a walking foot for whatever you decide on.
Gail


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. Well I'm have a bigger budget then $200 so I was looking for a seeing machine that can see on the tackle twill I cut with my vinyl cutter. $1500 budget is what I have so what do you guys recommend?? Also what is a walking foot? And is this a feature that I should look for with a purchase of a sewing machine?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry about the misspell words, I'm on my IPhone


----------



## galynn (Jun 18, 2013)

A walking foot is an attachment that helps feed several layers of fabric, it is like having feed dogs on the top and the bottom of the fabric, feeding it smoothly and at the same time. 
I do not know what tackle twill is, just remember that you need a machine that can do thick materials without burning out, don't skimp. I have sewn vinyl (two layers) with my Brother, one time, would not do that again as it was to hard on it, I would not sew it on my Bernina either, jeans are hard enough on them. 

HTH,
Gail


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

What machine do you guys recommend I buy for the applique jobs? Thanks


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

A Janine quilting machine. You don't need a walking foot because you will want the fabric to move easy so you can turn it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

walking foot is a special foot for feeding bulky material evenly. The foot has feed dogs that sit on top of the fabric. You can check this out at a sewing machine store. The cost is around $30+.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

It would be nice to see a video of a sewing machine doing appliqué jobs. Particularly Twill


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

You tube has quite a few.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

What sewing machine do you guys recommend for appliqué? And what foot do you recommend also? Those home embroidery offered by Janome and Brother are $7-$8k. That's too much


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

An inexpensive machine will discourage you after a while. I am a janome educator. For appliqué for apparel you need an applique foot and a quilting machine with a long arm to fit the bulk of the garment under it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Can you give me your Janome recommendations on the machine and the foot so I can have a ballpark idea of what I should be looking for. Also, can you provide videos on how to do appliqué with a quilt machine? Do you prefer Embroidery machines for twill appliqué jobs or will the quilting machine be just fine?? Tackle twill is the material professional and college athletes use for the names and numbers on the back of the jersey. The can be cut laser or vinyl cutter, but must be sewn onto the garments. Would embroidery be more sufficient or quilting machine is just as fine??


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Depends in you budget and the quantity of applique you will be doing. We do it each and every day and use an embroidery machine I also use the ioline system to cut the twill. If you are doing ones and twos every do often then a sewing machine is okay. The quilting machines will come with an assortment of feet the applique foot is the one you need. You can order the twill pre cut from stahls and places like that or you can use a rolling cutter to cut it out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I planned to utilize it in the fall season for Greek organization. That's it. The rest of my business comes from the summer in a certain niche market. I work full time so I was kind of looking for a solution that's just as durable as embroidery, without the high price tag. If a quilt machine with a appliqué foot cost the same as an embroidery machine $7-$8k for a six needle, then I might as well do embroidery. So which Janome??


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

The 8200 would work. There is also one that is not sold by the dealers at hancocks runs about 400.00. You might get it on sale this weekend. All you need is a basic machine that can do a satin stitch or a zig. Zag. Greeks like the satin stitching. It takes a long time. On an embroidery machine runs about 45 min for a set of letters. You are looking at a lot of work for something they are only willing to pay 25.00 fir

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmmm that's some very interesting information you just displayed there. Maybe I should just stick with vinyl. Thanks for that imperative bit of info, I didn't know it took that long. You have to be extremely passionate about Greek organizations to tolerate that type of work load. I'm in a Greek organization, which is why it caught my attention, but I might have to pass on Tackle Twill.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm looking at a Janome 8077 reduced to $300.

Digital stitches, auto start and finish at the push of a button, auto needle up or down once you finish sewing. Also auto needle threader and user friendly features.

Look at what you want to do and check out the features. We are going to tag shirts, so the above features are perfect. Great reviews for the Janome and more features than I'll ever need.


----------

